# DIY Aquarium - Little Help Please



## Jaap (27 Oct 2011)

Hello,

I want to build an aquarium and I have the following questions:

1. Length 60cm and width 30cm what height would look/work better?

2. Do I put the glasses together with special glue or with silicon?

3. Do I place the 4 sides on to the base or on the sides of the base?

4. Will 5mm of glass hold or do I need to use 6mm glass? 

5. Should the base glass be thicker than the rest?

Thanks


----------



## daniel19831123 (27 Oct 2011)

1. It's personally. You can use either 30 or 45 cm with that. 60cm height on this dimension would be rare and slightly unusual.
2. Silicon. However, if you choose to use acrylic then you have to use acrylic cement.
3. Most tank builder recommending putting the side on the base. It's a base after all.
4. depends again on the height. for 45cm tank, go with 6mm. If you want it braceless, go thicker either 8 or 10mm. I've seen 4mm on a 30cm high tank with braces. You can get a safety calculator on DIY website. Go for a safety factor of 3-4. Safety factor 2.5 for a tank with brace is fine. http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium 
5. Not needed for a tank your size. If you are intending to go for a bigger tank 3 feet or more then it might be reassuring.

There should be loads of info online if you type in DIY glass aquarium. There is an american guy on youtube that shows you how to DIY step by step and if I remember correctly, there is a section for glass aquarium and acrylic aquarium.


----------



## Jaap (29 Oct 2011)

What glass thickness would be best for a rimeless 60x30x45 tank?

The calculator says 6mm for a 3.8 safety factor....


----------



## Jaap (1 Nov 2011)

What size should I order for my 5 pieces of glass if the thickness is 6mm and I will stick them at the sides of the base glass so as to end up with a tank 60cmx30cmx45cm?

Do I take into account the silicon as well? Will it take up any thickness in the overall build?


----------



## 4ft_shaun (24 Nov 2012)

An old post I know but please take this as constructive advice as I wouldn't like to see anyone throw away money, but seems to me that if you need to ask these questions you shouldn't attempt it with first researching the matter as having a tank blowout on you wouldn't be pretty, again this constructive advice


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Nov 2012)

If your still looking I can source optiwhite glass for you, cut and sandblasted. I could even build the tank if your local


----------

